# Roaches, roaches everywhere..



## nick (Dec 20, 2009)

got a big roach "problem" in our place. my partner has dumped out all the home depot poisons..but our couch-liver still keeps spraying some shit everywhere (ammonia solution, of some sort).

anyone know of pet friendly (dogs, and cats) or diy solutions to at least, keep their populations down?

just don't want our animals to become sick because of this fuck spraying down our place because they're so.."GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEE".

ps:

our apartments are filled with them. they will never be completely gone..
just need a temporary solution..to keep them outa sight


----------



## oldmanLee (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd suggest some boric acid powder dusted into the cracks around your wallboard/floor joint,followed by a light spray of soybean oil/water mix.Not only will it kill roaches,but it does for fleas as well.If the pets seem to be having too much interest in the stuff,spray some bitter apple extract,they will leave it be.Also,plain borax powder(20 Mule Team),dusted in the cracks will work for a general roachbuster.


----------



## nick (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks man, i'll check them out. got any suggestions for spot treating? there's some pet friendly stuff in the grocery stores, but the odor is so damn strong..like worse then a regular air freshner.


----------



## finn (Dec 21, 2009)

If your couch-liver is not controllable, your best bet might be to vacate the place of pets for 12hrs, and then set off 3 roach bombs for every floor infested with roaches. Circle the perimeter of the house and kill any bugs which have escaped outside for a breather. After six hours, go in and clean every surface that you can manage, and hopefully by the end of the last 6 hours, let the pets back in. I mean, if poison is going to be in there no matter what, maybe you can manage it so the least harm comes to your pets.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 11, 2010)

Funny thing about roaches and apartments. You wont be able to get rid of them...they may have started in a neighbors apt. And that means the whole complex has to be bombed. As long as the neighbors have roaches you have roaches too no matter how much to try to get rid of them in your own space.

If you call the landlord (s)hell have to do something...its kind of his/her job.


----------



## xbocax (Jan 12, 2010)

I did some research on getting rid of roaches for this low income family program i was a part of. If you have a non absorbent floor where you see the roaches pour some hot water. The hot water has the effect of removing the roach from its exoskeleton thus killing it. Probably not the most effective or pretty way but no chemicals!


----------



## Rash L (Jan 12, 2010)

fun game:
liberate some glow in the dark nail polish and everytime you catch one of the buggers, paint its back. Then at night they will be fun to see instead of just creepy!


----------



## finn (Jan 12, 2010)

Rash L said:


> fun game:
> liberate some glow in the dark nail polish and everytime you catch one of the buggers, paint its back. Then at night they will be fun to see instead of just creepy!



This is a solution I haven't thought of, turn the roaches from an ordinary pest into... 

a lightshow?


----------



## wartomods (Jan 12, 2010)

wow, ocasional encounters with giant mediterranean spiders seem more bearable than that,i am happy i never had to deal with any real roach pest in-house.


----------



## pola negri (Jan 19, 2010)

Isn't boric acid dangerous to use around pets or in/around eating areas? I have a roach problem myself but seeing as they are only in my kitchen I don't know about using boric acid. The box I have has warnings all up and down.


----------

